# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SmartSamBox  SmartSambox V0337 HOT Update Featuring EFS Read/Write | Added Many Others Models !!

## mohamed73

*SmartSambox - Multi Flashing & unlocking Service tool for Samsung Phones.*    HOT UPDATE   * What's New - Added Support* *- Multi Flashing & unlocking** + GT-S6012  - Read Codes/Direct Unlock/Flash/*Imei Repair/Read/Write EFS* *- Multi Flashing & unlocking 
+ GT-S6312  - Read Codes/Direct Unlock/Flash/*Imei Repair/Read/Write EFS* *- Multi Flashing & unlocking 
+ GT-I8190N - Read Codes/Direct Unlock/Flash/*Imei Repair/Read/Write EFS* *- Multi Flashing & unlocking + GT-S6352  - Read Codes/Direct Unlock/Flash/*Imei Repair* *- Multi Flashing & unlocking 
+ GT-S6102B - Read Codes/Direct Unlock/Flash/*Imei Repair* *- Multi Flashing & unlocking + GT-S6102E - Read Codes/Direct Unlock/Flash/*Imei Repair* *- Multi Flashing & unlocking 
+ GT-S6102Z - Read Codes/Direct Unlock/Flash/*Imei Repair* *- Multi Flashing & unlocking 
+ GT-S5302B - Read Codes/Direct Unlock/Flash/*Imei Repair* *- Multi Flashing & unlocking 
+ GT-S5367  - Read Codes/Direct Unlock/Flash/*Imei Repair* *- Multi Flashing & unlocking 
+ GT-S5369  - Read Codes/Direct Unlock/Flash/*Imei Repair* *- Multi Flashing & unlocking 
+ GT-N7005  - Direct Unlock / Flash Added* *- Multi Flashing & unlocking*  _- Added Read / Write EFS Following the Models   + GT-I8160  - Read / Write EFS
  + GT-I8160L - Read / Write EFS
  + GT-I8160P - Read / Write EFS
  + GT-I8190  - Read / Write EFS
  + GT-I8190L - Read / Write EFS
  + GT-I8190N - Read / Write EFS
+ GT-I9000  - Read / Write EFS
+ GT-I9003  - Read / Write EFS
+ GT-I9008  - Read / Write EFS
+ GT-I9010  - Read / Write EFS
+ GT-I9018  - Read / Write EFS
  + GT-I9023  - Read / Write EFS
+ GT-I9070  - Read / Write EFS
+ GT-I9070P - Read / Write EFS
+ GT-I9082  - Read / Write EFS
  + GT-I9100  - Read / Write EFS
+ GT-I9100M - Read / Write EFS
+ GT-I9100P - Read / Write EFS
+ GT-I9100T - Read / Write EFS
+ GT-I9105  - Read / Write EFS
+ GT-I9105P - Read / Write EFS
+ GT-I9108  - Read / Write EFS
+ GT-I9220  - Read / Write EFS
+ GT-I9300  - Read / Write EFS
  + GT-I9300C - Read / Write EFS
  + GT-I9300T - Read / Write EFS
+ GT-I9308  - Read / Write EFS
   + GT-P1000  - Read / Write EFS
+ GT-P1010  - Read / Write EFS
+ GT-P3100  - Read / Write EFS
+ GT-P3110  - Read / Write EFS
+ GT-P6200  - Read / Write EFS
+ GT-P6201  - Read / Write EFS
+ GT-P6210  - Read / Write EFS
+ GT-P6211  - Read / Write EFS
+ GT-P6800  - Read / Write EFS
+ GT-P6810  - Read / Write EFS
+ GT-P7100  - Read / Write EFS
+ GT-P7500  - Read / Write EFS
+ GT-P7501  - Read / Write EFS
+ GT-P7511  - Read / Write EFS
+ GT-S6810  - Read / Write EFS
+ GT-S6810P - Read / Write EFS
+ GT-S6812  - Read / Write EFS
+ GT-N7000  - Read / Write EFS
+ GT-N7000B - Read / Write EFS
+ GT-N7100  - Read / Write EFS
+ GT-N7108  - Read / Write EFS
+ SGH-I777  - Read / Write EFS
+ SGH-I997  - Read / Write EFS
+ SGH-T759  - Read / Write EFS
+ SGH-T839  - Read / Write EFS
+ SGH-T849  - Read / Write EFS
+ SGH-T859  - Read / Write EFS
+ SGH-T959  - Read / Write EFS
+ SGH-T959D - Read / Write EFS
+ SGH-T959P - Read / Write EFS
+ SGH-T959V - Read / Write EFS
+ SGH-T969  - Read / Write EFS
+ SGH-T969V - Read / Write EFS_  *Thanks To K-boxteam Thailand For test & Support Mobile Phones*    *Smartsambox V0337 avaible in Support Area For download*    What is Multi Flashing/ Unlocking *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * **  *   Best Regards Smartsambox*

----------

